

Despite anti-DRM revolt, Spore high on Amazon's bestseller list - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/anti-drm-geeks-scream-don-t-buy-spore-no-one-listens-erts-

======
ilamont
Another indicator that Spore is doing well are the 12 million plus creations
that users have uploaded since launch. (To see them, go to Spore.com, click on
one of the creations, and then click on "All Creations")

